# Fax sending error



## sasquatch829 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brother MFC490CW All-in-One Printer/Fax/Scanner/Copier doesn't want to send faxes to 800 nos. with my new VOIP service, Phone Power. No problem sending local faxes to 7-digit phone nos. Fax handshake seems to happen after a few rings. Followed by around 1 minute of silence, then error code 2001 or 2002 together with busy tones. Fax verifies as NG or BUSY. Phone Power said they don't support faxing and won't help. Brother says my phone service is the problem and suggest I use a different phone service to fax from. I think there is a configuration problem with my Brother MFC490CW or with the Linksys WRT300N router which a Phone Power techie configured when I started service. Can anyone suggest where I start troubleshooting?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

sasquatch829 said:


> Brother MFC490CW All-in-One Printer/Fax/Scanner/Copier doesn't want to send faxes to 800 nos. with my new VOIP service, Phone Power. No problem sending local faxes to 7-digit phone nos. Fax handshake seems to happen after a few rings. Followed by around 1 minute of silence, then error code 2001 or 2002 together with busy tones. Fax verifies as NG or BUSY. Phone Power said they don't support faxing and won't help. Brother says my phone service is the problem and suggest I use a different phone service to fax from. I think there is a configuration problem with my Brother MFC490CW or with the Linksys WRT300N router which a Phone Power techie configured when I started service. Can anyone suggest where I start troubleshooting?


Brother and Phone power are both right. Your currently contracted VoIP does not support fax. Probably won't work on VoIP at all since it's signals require modulation/demodulation.


----------



## sasquatch829 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had ViaTalk VOIP service for 4 years prior to this Phone Power service. Six months of ViaTalk's service was with this Brother MFC490CW machine and never had a problem. I didn't need any fax support with them as I wouldn't think I would need any fax support with anyone. A line comes off the adapter into the machine and I can dial any number through the machine. I use regular off-the-shelf phones (4 cordless sets) with Phone Power same as I did with ViaTalk. I have to believe that VOIP service is not the problem otherwise why wouldn't I have a voice communication problem when I dial a 800 number? Data faxes to 7-digit phone numbers are not any problem. It is perplexing that 800 (10-digit) data faxes are a problem.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah it's frustrating I know. I changed providers (better rates with a new one) but could henceforth put my fax on the shelf. Voice is of course no problem (similar set-up with me for phones as well or headphone, doesn't matter). The "modemization" got to the same with me in that some numbers I could fax to and others not. The other end wouldn't talk to my end and vice versa. 
But I could talk to the other end, just couldn't fax. I was advised to get myself a "newer" machine but finally scrapped the whole thing. Fortunately don't need it much any more but if I did (say businesswise) I'd be sunk.


----------



## sasquatch829 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Buffoon - I appreciate you taking the time to give me info on your experience. I suppose I will have to change back to ViaTalk. I like to do some faxing from time to time. I hate using snail mail. Merry Christmas.


----------

